# Ticking noise at idle?



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

I’ve noticed a ticking noise at idle when I’m outside the car. It doesn’t necessarily sound like a cable noise, but maybe direct injection noise? Anyone else hear something like this? Can someone maybe post a video of their car outside at idle?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The injectors are loud


----------



## 1RÅREHÅRE (Sep 24, 2012)

Probably either your injectors and/ or N80 valve


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

*ME too*

The one I'm hearing is distinct both inside and outside the car; it's coming from the rear passenger area, around the wheel well or under the 2nd row seat.
I assume the noise is always there but only detectable at idle. I'm guessing it's an in-tank fuel pump but haven't had the inclination to actually isolate it.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing so far from the rear of the car. I have the hard knocking sound coming from (what the dealer says) the N80 vent purge valve. Its nowhere near the vent purge valve and the noise is metal on metal knock. I posted a video on instagram. first video https://www.instagram.com/zunkercustoms/ Good luck with your new noise! Seems these things are just a barrel full of recall monkeys. :banghead:


----------



## rp108 (Nov 4, 2018)

Anyone else get ticking noises like the one in this video and get it resolved? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MxsbF_jJdrc

It’s driving me crazy and we just got the car


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

rp108 said:


> Anyone else get ticking noises like the one in this video and get it resolved? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MxsbF_jJdrc
> 
> It’s driving me crazy and we just got the car


That's the one I hear. What's wild it it's intermittent. Usually there but it sometimes just stops for no apparent reason. I can only hear it at idle, not while moving at all.


----------



## rp108 (Nov 4, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> That's the one I hear. What's wild it it's intermittent. Usually there but it sometimes just stops for no apparent reason. I can only hear it at idle, not while moving at all.


got it. did you ever happen to take it into the dealership to get it fixed? any idea if there's a solution to this?


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Injectors can sound like that. I was worried when I first got my Accord it sounded like ticking when I first heard it running from the outside, it was just the direct injection engine. 

If it’s repeatable and consistent, just take it to the dealership and have them listen to make sure that’s what it is. I can imagine something stuck to a belt could make a similar noise?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

TofuBoyz said:


> Injectors can sound like that. I was worried when I first got my Accord it sounded like ticking when I first heard it running from the outside, it was just the direct injection engine.
> 
> If it’s repeatable and consistent, just take it to the dealership and have them listen to make sure that’s what it is. I can imagine something stuck to a belt could make a similar noise?


This is definitely not the injectors. I've definitely located it to behind the rear passenger seat above the drive axle, it's can't seemingly be caused by anything in the engine.
Personally I suspect an in-tank fuel pump but it's mostly easily ignored so I've not make any effort to isolate it exactly; that would likely require raising the car and taking off the undercarriage shielding.


----------



## rp108 (Nov 4, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> This is definitely not the injectors. I've definitely located it to behind the rear passenger seat above the drive axle, it's can't seemingly be caused by anything in the engine.
> Personally I suspect an in-tank fuel pump but it's mostly easily ignored so I've not make any effort to isolate it exactly; that would likely require raising the car and taking off the undercarriage shielding.


so we dropped off the car at the dealership today and they said that the sound was from the leak detection pump. does it make sense to anyone else that this part would make this sound and that it's normal? it doesn't seem like all tiguan's make this noise so i don't understand how they can claim this noise is normal regardless of whether the part is doing its job properly.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

rp108 said:


> so we dropped off the car at the dealership today and they said that the sound was from the leak detection pump. does it make sense to anyone else that this part would make this sound and that it's normal? it doesn't seem like all tiguan's make this noise so i don't understand how they can claim this noise is normal regardless of whether the part is doing its job properly.


That explains the intermittent nature of the sound, the location and intermittent nature, at least assuming what the job of a "leak detection pump" is.
Looking around the web, they pressurize the fuel system to a set level and watch for a loss of pressure over a certain time, so once pressure is achieved the pump would shut off.
I do wonder if there's a series of the pressure pumps that are manufactured incorrectly and replacing it will resolve, or if I could locate it that I could wrap it in some sound absorbing material and/or isolate it from the body.

Vortex Parts shows what the pump looks like but not the actual location but from function and location of the noise I'd think on the top of the fuel tank along the C pillar.
https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/auto-.../emission-system-cat/emission-components-scat


----------



## rp108 (Nov 4, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> That explains the intermittent nature of the sound, the location and intermittent nature, at least assuming what the job of a "leak detection pump" is.
> Looking around the web, they pressurize the fuel system to a set level and watch for a loss of pressure over a certain time, so once pressure is achieved the pump would shut off.
> I do wonder if there's a series of the pressure pumps that are manufactured incorrectly and replacing it will resolve, or if I could locate it that I could wrap it in some sound absorbing material and/or isolate it from the body.
> 
> ...


got it - well thanks for sharing your research. the dealer ended up bringing out another brand new tiguan for me to look at to see if it has the same sound and it did - just a little quieter


----------

